# airline miles



## SirRon (Nov 4, 2014)

wow i just used the last of my aeromexico airline miles to get a instant on hot water heater for my house for 401 peso's !!!

I am so excited my hut here in acapulco will finaly have hot water 

woohoo i am doing the happy dance

Now that i live in mexico i dont use airlines as much as i used to 

I used all my free trips possible, only have afew miles here and there on tons of different airlines

when i didn't have enough to pay for a full ticket i just let them expire

never thought to shop the airlines catalogs to use them before they expired

so all you other expats with expiring airline miles check your partner program to see what you can get next to free 

you never know how much a luxury hot water is till you move to mexico


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

We have used airline miles on three occasions to book hotel rooms which we ordinarily couldn't afford.


----------



## SirRon (Nov 4, 2014)

Anonimo said:


> We have used airline miles on three occasions to book hotel rooms which we ordinarily couldn't afford.


I almost went for the two free nights in a all inclusive hotel, when i seen aeromexico had lots more to offer, such as things for your house, i went with the hot water heater instead


it was huge toss up, the male in me wanted one of the tool sets instead, hehe


----------



## Dray2 (Apr 14, 2012)

Good for you on the hot water heater. I've been without hot water for over seven years. As for me, there are only a few months where a hot shower in the evening would feel nice. The rest of the months, the hot months of course, I don't care for heated water as the water piped in from the city is warmer than I would like. Now the tools, well, that's something else altogether. I'm so happy to have the tools I brought from the "states". Any reputable brand such as DeWalt, Milwaukee, Makita or Bosch cost a fortune here. Even a simple set of Craftsmen tools from Sears are extremely high. I wish I had the airline miles to buy some things here. I'm glad that you were able to use yours for something that you can put to good use and enjoy.


----------

